# New to slingshots



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Just getting into the sport along with my step son what would be a good starter slingshot for myself and my 11 year old step son. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

If you're not into making them at this point, I would suggest looking at A+, Pocket Predator, & Simple-Shot. I have a Rough & Ready, Hathcock & Scout. You also could check with any of the vendors here. you'll enjoy any one you decide on


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

For a "starter" -- you could make one out of a tree branch fork or plywood or you could buy one. Check out the vendors in the Site Vendors Forum, the Manufacturers Forum and the listings in the For Sale by Individuals section of the Classifieds. Also read through the threads in the Intro section and the Newbie Questions section. Many threads address this situation.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I would go for whatever commersial slingshot you can get locally.

The brand depends on what country you are in. here the Barnett range

are the most common.

The wristrocket types are good for all ages.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for the info I was at wal-mart and saw a few there


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Just a word of advise... The vendors on this site are all avid shooters that produce quality products and provide excellent service at very reasonable prices.

The stuff they sell will out shoot a Wal-Mart slingshot any day of the week.

Also, making one of your own together with your son is infinitely more fun than grabbing one of the rack at wally world. Go out in to the woods, select some nice forks and carve them together, order some bands from Tex shooter or simple shot. Doesn't need to cost a dime more than a Wal-Mart slingshot, I guarantee it'll shoot better, and the memories are priceless.

Just my 2 cents. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I would NOT buy any of the slingshots from walmart all of the vendors on this site provide beginner slingshots at comparable prices that are worlds better.

Viper is 100% correct about making one with your son. The old fashioned forked stick is as good today as it was 60 years ago. Slingshots that I make myself out of forked tree branches are all that I shoot.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Wristrocket type slingshots are only bad if you use their original tube, tie your own custom made flat bands on and see how easy it is to shoot with them. I recommend wrist-braced slingshots as a starter.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

HOE said:


> Wristrocket type slingshots are only bad if you use their original tube,


or want to carry them in your pocket.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you for the info all now to find the vendors websites. Using my phone and the tap talk app I can't seem to find how to get to the sites more investigation I need to do


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

On the index page of this very site there is a vendor's section


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

I finally found them


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I would not spent too much money on beginner slingshots, the walmart models should

be good enough for you.

You can always upgrade them by putting on more powerful bands if you want to, it's

the rubber that gives the power, not the frame.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

The commercial ones from walmart etc are ok. However for an 11 year old (not sure of his stature) nice easy to pull, fast shooting flatbands would be ideal. Just my opinion.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Malleus have you ever held and shot a real slingshot, or have you only tried those wally world pieces of doodoo? No offence dude but slap together any forked treebranch and a couple of alliance 107 file bands and you have a better slingshot than Wal-Mart sells, for under a buck.

Robert, sorry for the hijack but I had to get this of my chest lol


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Malleus have you ever held and shot a real slingshot, or have you only tried those wally world pieces of doodoo? No offence dude but slap together any forked treebranch and a couple of alliance 107 file bands and you have a better slingshot than Wal-Mart sells, for under a buck.
> 
> Robert, sorry for the hijack but I had to get this of my chest lol


No problem at all I am taking all in stride! I am here to learn


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Malleus have you ever held and shot a real slingshot, or have you only tried those wally world pieces of doodoo? No offence dude but slap together any forked treebranch and a couple of alliance 107 file bands and you have a better slingshot than Wal-Mart sells, for under a buck.
> 
> Robert, sorry for the hijack but I had to get this of my chest lol


It seems you're upset by my advice to Robert. I see no reason why you should be, I wasn't advising you to do anything.

I'll give my reasons for my advice.

Robert and his Step-Son are beginners, beginners may or may not continue with a hobby, so reason to spend

much money at this stage.

I have looked at the Walmart website and seen the Barnett Black Widow for 10 Dollars.

I know from experience that the Black Widow is a good slingshot. I had one when I was a child and

I have one today.

Toddy, a highly respected slingshooter, has stated on this forum that he has sucessfully used a black Widow

for hunting. Now if it can be used for hunting then it can be used for any slingshot task.

The Black Widow is held by the hammer grip style, so it is safer for an 11 year old to use as his hand is well

out of the way of the projectile.

So let's see what we have.

A safe slingshot.

An inexpensive slingshot.

A slingshot suitable for both ages in question.

A capable slingshot

An easily available slingshot.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Also very reasonable to say that they will buy the black widows at walmart along with some glass or 1/4" ammo and be so disappointed with the performance they will give up on slingshots altogether. 

Ask Toddy about the new black widows and tubes and see what he says, as a matter of fact I will invite him over now to join the conversation.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello people. So my little bit on this is quite simple. Yes I used a Black Widow with great success for some years. It was the original version and it served me well. That said it does not compare to the ease of use that comes with modern bands and tubes. Remember I grew up in a time when we all used heavy square rubber so the 'new' black widow was a leap forward for me. Catapults have moved on a long way since the 1970s and I would always advise a newcomer to put their trust in the wealth of knowledge available on forums like this. Make a natural and use modern bands and pouch material and reap the rewards of years and years of experience that members can offer. Or pick a vendor, PM them and tell them what your needs and wants are and they will advise you well, each and every one of them will do that. Not one will take your hard earned cash and sell you something unfit for purpose because this small community bites back at unscrupulous vendors.

So for me if it is for your step son the joy of making a catapult with him and then using it and learning together can not be equalled. Steer clear of the tru-marks, the black widows and all the mass produced catapults. Truly there is so much better available now. I hope my little bit helps and you, and your step son find the joy we all have in the humble catapult.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

August West said:


> Also very reasonable to say that they will buy the black widows at walmart along with some glass or 1/4" ammo and be so disappointed with the performance they will give up on slingshots altogether.
> 
> Ask Toddy about the new black widows and tubes and see what he says, as a matter of fact I will invite him over now to join the conversation.


I have a new Black Widow and I use glass marbles for plinking, no problems with it.

Toddy will probably say he uses tapered tubes for hunting, just as he said in the thread

I was refering to.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I used the original Black Widow for years before I 'discovered' tru-mark tapered tubes. I honestly don't think you're wrong Malleus but there is so much better available now, honestly which would you prefer... Go back to driving your old manual choked, hole in the floor car that broke down every other day or the modern, start every time (mostly lol) and comes with a 10 year anti rust guarantee?

Same thing with catapult frames, the latex and the leather used for the pouch. It has all moved forward in leaps and bounds. Indeed my accuracy now is so much better because of these advances, not despite them.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok Malleus it is certainly a useable slingshot, but I would not recommend one unless nothing else was available.

I still have my old pocket rocket and get it out and shoot it, it does shoot and in a pinch I would bet money I could put supper on the table with it but compared to new bands and tubes it is barely functional. 

Nathan Masters has a video on how to attach theraband or other flat bands to these and that puts them into a complete different category. In my opinion they are still to large and cumbersome and I would much rather have a smaller modern design.


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

robert.w.taylor.777

Just in case you may be thinking that taking a forked stick from a tree and making your own frame will in any way decrease the potential accuracy. I won the UKCA 10m title using a fork I cut from a tree just 2 weeks earlier. Catapults are all about what you put in. You cannot buy accuracy and you definitely cannot buy the joy you will get sitting down with your step son making one... or two


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you like wrist braced models this is the new hotness.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/agile-ergonomic-sniper-p-503.html


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not denying they are better than a Black Widow, I'm just pointing Robert and his step-son to what is a good beginner

sling in my opinion.

The tubes on a BW will last a lot longer than TB gold, they will stand up to the abuse that an 11 year old will put them through.

The same sling can be used by both father and son with equal enjoyment.

I'm not asking you to agree with me, the reasons I gave speak for themselves.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Malleus said:


> I'm not asking you to agree with me


Thank you.  LOL

Peace brother, what makes slingshots so awesome, there is so much variety and different styles for everyone.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

August West said:


> Malleus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not asking you to agree with me
> ...


Indeed there are, and I'd love a brass Milbro, but I wouldn't suggest one to a beginner.

Anyway I think we've only managed to confuse Robert even more. 

I'm off to the pub.

ian


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nor would I, those things are tiny and hard to shoot, I can't hit crap with a milbro. 

Have a pint for me. LOL


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok I went for a walk today(mind you it is very hard to get around) in the woods with step son ( whom at 11 is 145 pounds of solid muscle! Wish I was that way lol) found a fork and just tied a Theraband exercise band to it I think it is a red one ( I am total color blind) and tried to shoot it but it bent is there a certain type of wood I should try to use and how thick?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Many examples in the homemade section. If the forks bent they are much, much too small. Practically any wood will make a decent natural, traditionally where I am from, dogwood, maple and laurel are favorites. Is your step son color blind as well? If so, I would find some way of determining the color bands or tubes you are trying to use.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Man i wish i could spare the money for postage right now, I'd send you some nice carved oak naturals... :-(


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

No he isn't but likes to mess with me lol wouldn't you as a kid lol. Ok maybe I just got a bad one. Should I take a green wood or one that is on the ground already and again Ty for all the help


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Man i wish i could spare the money for postage right now, I'd send you some nice carved oak naturals... :-(


Thank you for that offer friend! This time of year I can totally understand that! But thank you very much!


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

As a quick and easy guide pick a natural that has forks at least as thick as your thumb and about the same length to. This is a reasonable starting point.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you toddy plan on taking a walk in the woods if this rain quits today  another question I head that you can link together several rubber bands the type you would use in an office and get a reliable band for your slingshot is that true?


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Chained rubber bands are VERY effective. Indeed so effective that many use them for hunting small game. I'll try to find a youtube link for you as I know I have seen a video on there......... I'll be back


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Lol I just saw this right before you posted it lolol and I have a TON of rubber bands here from when I shut down my shop!


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cool, chained bands for you then  You'll be an expert on them in no time.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Toddy said:


> Cool, chained bands for you then  You'll be an expert on them in no time.


I am trying now lolol


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

For a starter, i recommend you get a good quality, but very sturdy one, Personally I would recommend something like a rambone, joerg spraves design, its not the easiest to shoot, but its a damn sturdy shooter.


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ty again all for the info and guidance I do truly appreciate it!


----------

